# Westchester field trial



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

If anyone has news on the Q at the Westchester FT could you please share
thanks,
Freya


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Jerry and Freya said:


> If anyone has news on the Q at the Westchester FT could you please share
> thanks,
> Freya


The Qual is on the water blind.
waiting to hear who's still playing.
No news on the Derby


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Malcolm-
Looking forward to more news on the Q
Freya


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Anyone have an update ?

john


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

....it's dark here!!  ...any news?? Q? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Judy Chute said:


> ....it's dark here!!  ...any news?? Q?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Lois Munroe took 1st (Ranger)and 2nd(Ticket) in the qual and a 4th( Christian) in the Derby.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

It's hard to beat Lois! ...  

Did you hear about any GR placements in the Q or Derby?

Thank you for responding, Malcolm!

Judy


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

All:

Here they are:

Qual:

1st Ranger -Lois Monroe
2nd Ticket - Lois Monroe
3rd Wyatt - Marc Couture
4th Clipper - Katy Yates
RJ Edge - Rod Mack
Jams: 23,21,19,16,4

Debry:
1st Bo -Mike Coutu
2nd - Flash - Katy Yates
3rd - Wing - Eric LaMontague
4th - Christian - Lois Monroe
RJ - Maverick - Roy Redifer
Jams 15,18


Thank you to our Judges and workers. Congratulations to all of the finishers.

Mary Beth


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

Big Congrats to Lois and her dogs Ticket & Ranger and Big congrats to Marc & Wyatt!


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats to all
Thanks for posting Mary Beth
Much appreciated
Freya


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congrats to everyone, but that's just great for Lois to take 1st & 2nd in the Q. Good for Heather & Ticket too!! 

M


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations, "Flash"..and Kathy, Derby 2nd!!!!  ..just like his "dad"! 

Awesome!

"Clipper's" 4th in the Q and "Smoke"'s JAM as well! ..

Judy, Ranger..and Sebec!


----------



## Meleagris1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Very nice event, I went down just to watch and learn. Lois has some very impressive dogs, I watched either Ticket or Ranger run the water blind in the Q and that dog took the nicest line of any dog that that I saw. Congrats to all those who ran!


----------



## dogdaze (Feb 22, 2010)

Tom and I could not be more thrilled and we want to Congratulate Lois and Ranger, for a job well done!!!


----------

